# What aftershave?



## Ross

I am wondering what a really good aftershave is? The girl I am seeing really likes aftershaves,she keen on Paco Rabane Ultraviolet so I am thinking about something similar. I've heard good things about Paco Rabane 1 million and Boss by Hugo boss.


----------



## kevoque

+1 PB 1million


----------



## rob_vrs

I seem get a lot of comments on mine (i think good haha) and its abercrombie and fitch - fierce


----------



## Shiny

Recently got given a bottle of Joop Wild and really liking it. 

Paul Smith London was my favourite of all, but they have stopped making it


----------



## Kerr

Issey Miyake for me.


----------



## DD1

kevoque said:


> +1 PB 1million


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald

One million, Armani diamonds and cool waters are the winners for me!


----------



## Guitarjon

Women seem to love joop but I'm not a big fan. Where it when I want the attention though lol. 

My personal favourites are jean paul gautier, Hugo boss boss, channel allure home sport, joop jump, and surprisingly cheaper ones get a lot of comments another favourite cheap one is Davidoff cool water, in fact possibly one of my favs. I don't like the idea of gimmicky/ celeb fragrances but I love the 007 one. Good price too. Ultra violet is nice and its definatly a strong/ stand out fragrance. If your other half likes the smell of it try that. Although find out if its a favourite of hers cos an ex wore it. If so get a new one.


----------



## Ben_ZS

Tom Ford For Men, Chanel Allure/Allure Sport, Chanel Bleu or Thierry Mugler Angel For Men. :thumb:


----------



## Ross

The ultraviolet is a new one on her,I do like the smell of UV


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Boss Night,always gets the desired results.Although Issey Miyake as kerr suggested is nice,and gets commented on


----------



## Guitarjon

Such a personal thing really. Many people like Issey miyaki but it just doesn't do it for me. Smells different on different people too. I'm not a bug paul smith fan either but many are.


----------



## Ross

I am not needing to impress her I ve already done that lol Just wanting something different that smells good.


----------



## WHIZZER

Shiny said:


> Recently got given a bottle of Joop Wild and really liking it.
> 
> Paul Smith London was my favourite of all, but they have stopped making it


Paul smith extreme is nice :thumb:


----------



## RP84

rob_vrs said:


> I seem get a lot of comments on mine (i think good haha) and its abercrombie and fitch - fierce


Thats what i wear.. always get comments but ive stopped telling people what it is as they all start buying it lol


----------



## Brianpilman

You could always go for your older style scents I know there a bit cliche but there always old spice or blue stratos or many other 70's/80's frags still available. Have a look around base notes or cheap smells. Or then there's your more shaving related scents from the likes of Taylor of old bond street, floris, g f trumper , d r Harris and the likes as well


----------



## WHIZZER

Couple of the creed ones are nice aventus and English tweed , ab + Fitch fierce , one of he jack wills ones can't remember the name at the moment


----------



## rob_vrs

RP84 said:


> Thats what i wear.. always get comments but ive stopped telling people what it is as they all start buying it lol


Haha same here, i always stock up on my year pilgramicdge to florida


----------



## AaronGTi

I might guve A&F Fierce a try if you say it's good, I went off PB 1Million few months ago and havent bought any new.


----------



## RP84

rob_vrs said:


> Haha same here, i always stock up on my year pilgramicdge to florida


haha same.. have you seen the new 1000ml bottle - its like £400.. mad


----------



## slineclean

Cool water


----------



## rob_vrs

RP84 said:


> haha same.. have you seen the new 1000ml bottle - its like £400.. mad


Nope not yet, buy it in bulk.....i like, hopefully going in may and september so will be carrying out the usual


----------



## Matt.

Armani Code Sport

Chanel Allure Sport

Armani Acqua Di Gio

..... Loads


----------



## VW STEVE.

Joop is one of my favs as is Kouros.


----------



## gordonpuk

Guitarjon said:


> Such a personal thing really. Many people like Issey miyaki but it just doesn't do it for me. Smells different on different people too. I'm not a bug paul smith fan either but many are.


I think the same, I tried Issey and it didn't suit my skin, I used to like Aramis
but it changed or I did, went right off it, then CK1 & CK B but don't wear scents much now.
Does anyone wear Old Spice anymore?


----------



## danwel

Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male
DKNY Delicious Red
Paco Rabane XS Black


----------



## Brianpilman

gordonpuk said:


> I think the same, I tried Issey and it didn't suit my skin, I used to like Aramis
> but it changed or I did, went right off it, then CK1 & CK B but don't wear scents much now.
> Does anyone wear Old Spice anymore?


Think in certain circles its making a comeback


----------



## CGRD

Since nobody has mentioned the 2 I wear;

Tommy
212 Sexy Man


----------



## R7KY D

Kouros


----------



## Jon71

Only two I use Is Clinique happy which my gf loves, and allure pour homme sport which I love


----------



## nichol4s

Armani Acqua Di Gio
Clinique Happy
Boss Orange


----------



## DJ X-Ray

WHIZZER said:


> Couple of the creed ones are nice aventus and English tweed , ab + Fitch fierce , one of he jack wills ones can't remember the name at the moment


Cavalry Twill ?,if so yeah it's nice


----------



## Bustanut

rob_vrs said:


> I seem get a lot of comments on mine (i think good haha) and its abercrombie and fitch - fierce


+1 for this, the *****es love it.:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## MattJ10

I'm currently wearing Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb which I got for Xmas and almost on my third bottle 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## martyp

I use Paco Rabane 1 million - I liked the ad. :lol:

Smells nice and lasts a while too. I use it all the time after shaving, to work etc, isn't over powering.


----------



## suspal

old spice or brute :lol:
only kidding my favourite is gucci envy :thumb:


----------



## shaqs77

Clinique happy


----------



## Turkleton

1 Million was a cracking scent until it got stupidly common, and you can smell someone wearing it a mile off.

A tip from me, I love the smell of 1 Million but it was over powering, Superdry Black Cologne is almost identical but not quite as shouty! Still get that lovely smell after a day of wearing it and comments when you get up close


----------



## R5 MEE

Safari EDT ladies love it


----------



## Ross

Thanks lads so far,I am still not sure what to go for yet.


----------



## rf860

Based on the fact that your gf likes UV, i'd go for something like Boss Orange. It's a nice fresh, citrus scent which is different from the norm. 

Wiktor and Wolf Spicebomb is nice too, again very different.

I'd stay clear of 1 million, it's too common now and people wear it too strong, which is horrible.


----------



## Ross

I think I am going to try Boss Orange and Paco XS:thumb:


----------



## stumac77

armani mania or holister's jake both very nice the armani seem's to last longer


----------



## mayhem85

Tried marc jacobs bang today. This misses comment was it smells like paint! Needless to say didnt get it. Ended up with 212vip very nice


----------



## onnyuk

I use sex panther, studies have shown that 60% of the time, it works all the time






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trip tdi

Joop is nice, powerful but a distinctive pleasant smell


----------



## Ross

I am going to smell like a tarts boudoir before long lol


----------



## Dream Detail

I've tried/owned alot of aftershaves in my time and its hard to pick one fav. For durability, compliments from females and value for money Chanel bleu is one I'd def recommend. Tom ford is great also, bit floral but good.

WWW.DREAMDETAIL.CO.UK

- Farnham's only professional detailing company -


----------



## Turkleton

Almost forgot, my current favourite is David Beckhams Essence!
Got a tester in Boots a while ago and just love how fresh it is and lasts all day!

Really under rated if you ask me!


----------



## k9vnd

New prada or my fav safari....


----------



## paddyirishman

Cerutti 1881. Doesn't cost an arm and a leg and the ladies love it!


----------



## Rowan83

I used to like Paco Robanne 1 million but not anymore. It's quite sickly and too overpowering.

You can't go wrong with:

Armani Aqua De Gio
Armani Diamonds
Chanel Allure Homme Sport

I received positive feedback from those above. The best feedback I received was from 2 guys and a girl when I was wearing Ralph Lauren Romance Silver... they said it was GORGEOUS


----------



## Ross

Not interested in compliments from guys just gurls


----------



## aarondenney

Creed Aventus
Chanel Bleu
Acqua Di Parma Cologne Essenze 

these are just a few that get some comments.

Another good one is Hermes - Terre D'Hermes


----------



## Ross

Thanks guys,I will need to get something before she gets back from holiday.


----------



## knightstemplar

Here is something that hasn't been mentioned that I wear and get loads of comments about how good it smells. Bulgari homme, it's different which I like!


----------



## 4d_dc2

Ck crave got voted most popular last year. I have it and its nice and spicy. I have about 10 different ones at the min but never know which one to wear, that's the only problem of having loads. UltraRed is a different variant of ultraviolet which is also nice. See of its still available. Your dew mrs will be sodden in no time.


----------



## Wilco

MattJ10 said:


> I'm currently wearing Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb which I got for Xmas and almost on my third bottle
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You sir have impeccable taste.


----------



## Smithey1981

Lacoste white is really nice and my fav at the moment


----------



## Ross

4d_dc2 said:


> Ck crave got voted most popular last year. I have it and its nice and spicy. I have about 10 different ones at the min but never know which one to wear, that's the only problem of having loads. UltraRed is a different variant of ultraviolet which is also nice. See of its still available. Your dew mrs will be sodden in no time.


UltraRed sounds good,I do love the smell of Ultraviolet.


----------



## gaz_vxr

Tom Ford for men. Chanel Bleu. Issey Miyake. Clinique Happy. Dolce Gabanna The One. Gucci Envy. Few of my favourites.


----------



## Adam D

Geo F Trumper - Spanish Leather for the winter

Crabtree & Evelyn - West Indian Limes for the summer


----------



## dave-g

New favourite: izzy miyake. Smells amazing..!


----------



## John-R-

Porsche, hard to get but lovely :thumb:


----------



## Ross

paddyirishman said:


> Cerutti 1881. Doesn't cost an arm and a leg and the ladies love it!


Ive gone with that one :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth

I use this for work and its actually ok http://prexamples.com/2012/10/lidle-launch-3-99-designer-aftershave/


----------



## c_larkey

Prada, diamonds for men, izzy, Sean John if you can still get hold of it , any Hugo boos but orange is my favourite 

To many people wear PB 1million now


----------



## NickP

Bvlgari Aqua or L'eau d'issey


----------



## Ross

Still going to get another one,probably Hugo orange.


----------



## paddyirishman

Ross said:


> Ive gone with that one :thumb:


Good choice :thumb:


----------



## stevie_m

Tom Ford ... white patchouli , grey vetiver

Might give spice bomb a shot but prob go for a private blend from Tom Ford the next time I'm going through Terminal 5 which will prob be in April.


----------



## Shariain

My choice in this order

Hugo boss Boss bottled 
212 sexy 
Marc Jacobs Bang
Any of Paul smiths


----------



## Brianpilman

Just received some Crabtree and Evelyn nomad shaving cream off swmbo and the way how she's reacted to the scent I'm going to have to get the aftershave


----------



## Ross

I went for some Paco Rabane Ultrared too and its a really nice one,smells lovely.


----------



## littlejack

Had Paco Rabane 1 million bought me for xmas.... Great smell the ladies love it......


----------



## nyrB

*My 2 favs are Monte Cristo & Loewe Esencia & like many others Issey Miyake*


----------



## organisys

Have a look over on Basenotes.net

1 Million is a bit young for me!

Marc Jacobs Men (good daily!)
Paul Smith London
Viktor and Rolfe Spice Bomb (go easy on it!)
Clinique Chemistry (hard to find now!)
Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille
Jill Sander Sun
Acqua De Palma Colonia


----------



## mr polish

Channel bleu channel allure homme sport or maybe polo the green bottle.


----------



## Grommit

Bang by Marc Jacobs
D'Terre by Hermes. (One of the best I've ever had)
Allure by Chanel
Eqoiste by Chanel

Are my go to Colognes


----------



## organisys

D'Terre by Hermes

A lot of people seem to like this, but on first smell in a store a few weeks back It seemed a bit of a strongly artifical chemical to me?


----------



## lobotomy

Not sure if they've been mentioned:

Jean Paul Gaultier, Pour Homme (my classic)
YSL, M7
Tom Ford, for men

Pretty sure I was told that JPG is the most popular men's fragrance or something along those lines.

[edit]
Can't believe I never mentioned the one I'm wearing and probably my favourite - Ralph Lauren, Polo (blue)
[/edit]


----------



## JamesCotton

Givenchy Play Intense :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher

bleu de CHANEL, one of my favs over the last year or so!


----------



## Trip tdi

Superdrug's aftershave, cheap but does the job plus the lady's love it


----------



## Ross

Going to be giving my New ones a good work out in Orkney next weekend


----------



## Ross

organisys said:


> D'Terre by Hermes
> 
> A lot of people seem to like this, but on first smell in a store a few weeks back It seemed a bit of a strongly artifical chemical to me?


Got that today and I really like it seems to be lasting well to not 5 mins like the Paco rabanne stuff.


----------



## Brianpilman

Most recent in rotation are a bottle of Williams Aqua velva which I picked up for three quid in Guernsey on holiday and a bottle of blue stratos of amazon for seven quid


----------



## thefettler

Someone has already mentioned it, lid sell stuff called xbolt. It smells lovely and without fail it gets positive comments everyday I wear it. 

Best of all last weekend it was half price, £1.99 a bottle. 

Wear it with mystery & folks will assume it's some new designer jobbie they have yet to discover


----------



## Brianpilman

thefettler said:


> Someone has already mentioned it, lid sell stuff called xbolt. It smells lovely and without fail it gets positive comments everyday I wear it.
> 
> Best of all last weekend it was half price, £1.99 a bottle.
> 
> Wear it with mystery & folks will assume it's some new designer jobbie they have yet to discover


I find it similar in scent pallet to boss bottled


----------



## muzzer

Kerr said:


> Issey Miyake for me.


I knew you had good taste Kerr, but this just confirms it :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Being wearing Viktor and Rolf Spicebomb and Paco Rabanne Invictus recently.

Invictus I find smells similar to One Million.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This is what i wear, always gets a good comment from women


----------



## Jammy J

^ Got that one. Not bad. Anyone tried the new Paco Robanne one yet? Really like One million but its a bit common isn't it.


----------



## PugIain

lobotomy said:


> Tom Ford, for men


 So that's what he left 5th Gear to do then, make smellies!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## james_death

Different body chemistry will make a fragrance different on different people.

Certainly wear something for you never for anyone else.

Gentlemen Fragrances Traditional.

Truefitt and Hill do there cologne sample pack as well as there shaving balms.

http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/categories/Sample-Packs/

I like there Trafalger and the 1805 cheap to see if you like them.

Somewhat more for the Trumpers selection as much more product...

http://www.trumpers.com/product_detail.cfm?ProductID=111547804


----------



## Grommit

Spice bomb by Viktor & Rolf.

Sex in a bottle


----------



## Ross

Heard alot about the spice bomb


----------



## bigmac3161

Chanel blue or lacoste challenge


----------



## davec

Spicebomb by viktor & Rolf is superb


----------



## Jammy J

Bought the new Paco Robanne one, Invictus, very nice.


----------



## PugIain

I'm currently using Crabtree & Evelyn West Indian Lime cologne.


----------



## Jammy J

^ They do a good hand cream lol


----------



## PugIain

Jammy J said:


> ^ They do a good hand cream lol


Good for what hmm?


----------



## Turkleton

After about 4 years I've got another bottle of 1 Million... It's so damn nice, but oh so common 

Spice Bomb is awesome too, just bloody strong at first spray!

Alternatively, I got a sample bottle of Superdry Black and it's almost a mild 1 Million


----------



## Jammy J

PugIain said:


> Good for what hmm?


Genuinely laughed out loud!



Turkleton said:


> After about 4 years I've got another bottle of 1 Million... It's so damn nice, but oh so common
> 
> Spice Bomb is awesome too, just bloody strong at first spray!
> 
> Alternatively, I got a sample bottle of Superdry Black and it's almost a mild 1 Million


Should of bought invictus, imo even better.


----------



## PugIain

Jammy J said:


> Genuinely laughed out loud!


Haha, so did I :wave:


----------



## Captain Peanut

Tend to go for Paul Smith Extreme, Jean Paul Gaultier, Issey Miyake Blue or Ralph Lauren Polo for weekends/nights out.

For work I wear the M&S Autograph black aftershave. The missus really likes it


----------



## DMH-01

Captain Peanut said:


> For work I wear the M&S Autograph black aftershave. The missus really likes it


I've still got a bottle of this in my collection from a couple of years ago. It's not bad especially for the price (iirc it was £9 for a big bottle with staff discount).


----------



## Ross

The Hermes got a good outing in Orkney but I didn't find it lasted any longer than the other ones I have.


----------



## gaz_vxr

Spicebomb for me this winter.


----------



## bmwman

If you can find it go for Cartier Pasha. Its very masculine but the best I've used so far.
Second to that is Cerruti 1881 which is good value. both fragrances ensure you smell masculine and mature :devil:


----------



## Ross

Thinking about spicebomb next


----------



## Dannbodge

Hugo boss - boss bottled 
Thats my latest favourite


----------



## Jonnybbad

+1 for invictus


----------



## Martgti

Currently: 
Creed Himalaya 
Creed Green Irish Tweed 
Bvlgari Aqva


----------



## jenks

My current favourite is Aramis Gentlemen:thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86

Diesel only the brave tattoo or D&G pour homme


----------



## puckacostello

YSL l'home for me! 
It's really good! 

May try the a&c fierce next, 
Mentioned on here quite a bit!


----------



## spookyZeus

Vera wang for men or Armani Code, Armani Attitude.You'll not go wrong.
Best bet is to go in a big place like house of fraser or john lewis and tell them you want something new and get a dozen testers (little 15ml bottles)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dannbodge said:


> Hugo boss - boss bottled
> Thats my latest favourite


:thumb:


----------



## Sparky160

Chanel bleu or Mont Blanc Legend. Both awesome


----------



## Ross

Going to get another one alongside my D'hermes,got alot of girls to entice/impress in Orkney lol


----------



## Rainbow

Chanel Allure Homme Sport, Fahrenheit 32 and Dsquared Potion Blue are my favorites.


----------



## Chri527

Personally i wear a range (obviously not at the same time) :lol: & think they all smell really nice. 

Joop, Homme
JPG - Le Male
Issey Miyake
and my latest is, Lacoste Red

Never had an issue with a girl saying "eewww,  what you wearing? thats horrible"


----------



## Denzle

I'll apologise in advance...... I really like (and use a lot of)
Old Spice (original)
Tabac
Blue Stratos (EDT)
Brut (EDT)
Bay Rum
I used to be a Hai Karate Man but they stopped making it years ago.
And before you ask, I'm an old fart.


----------



## gaz1000rr

Vera wang


----------



## Alzak

Number one for me is Aqua Fahrenheit but I'm sure this will change soon..


----------



## smiler1207

Joop homme for me


----------



## gtechpete

Givenchy - Xeryus Rouge

Something a bit different but smells amazing and drives the ladies crazy. (Good crazy not bald like Britney crazy) haha.


----------



## Kerr

I bought Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male the other week. I really like that too.


----------



## Ross

GTechPete said:


> Givenchy - Xeryus Rouge
> 
> Something a bit different but smells amazing and drives the ladies crazy. (Good crazy not bald like Britney crazy) haha.


Think I am going to give that a shot I like being different :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86

Spice bomb is my fav atm
212 sexy is nice


----------



## Brianpilman

Just tried penhaligons juniper sling and wow great complex fragrance starts very fruity and sweet but mellows down over the following 12 hours to a nice mellow scent


----------



## Guest

My favourites that i use on a daily basis:-

Paco Rabanne 1 Million .... very long lasting, gets me lots of complements. 
Evening/ night wear

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio Pour Homme Essenza EDP .... just like Aqua di Gio but on steroids and actually lasts unlike the original. 
Day / evening wear

Hugo boss Boss bottled .... Good long lasting scent. 
Day / evening wear

Burberry Touch .... very light but long lasting. 
Day wear

Hermes terre d'hermes .... very masculine old school scent. 
Evening / night wear


----------



## Jammy J

Any Jo Malone users?


----------



## Trip tdi

Superdrugs own Classic aftershave, only costs £1.99 and does the job very well my No.1 scent for everyday and special occasions.


----------



## matt.allen123

viktor and ralph spice bomb is my fave! 

Tom ford aftershaves are insanely good but pricey! 

My new one I'm trying at the moment is gucci made to measure


----------



## Ross

GTechPete said:


> Givenchy - Xeryus Rouge
> 
> Something a bit different but smells amazing and drives the ladies crazy. (Good crazy not bald like Britney crazy) haha.


Well used this in Orkney and I was fighting em off with a stick,the lass I was down seeing said it have her the serious horn :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK

For the day:
Prada Milano - nice fresh soapy scent
For the night:
Boss bottled night


----------



## DMH-01

Added a few more to my ever growing collection...

Tiffany for Men Cologne
Burberry Brit Rhythm


----------



## danwel

Just got some Farenheit for crimbo off my mum and it's very very nice


----------



## R7KY D

danwel said:


> Just got some Farenheit for crimbo off my mum and it's very very nice


I went old school with the Fahrenheit couple weeks ago . Also got the deodorant spray , Then yesterday Debenhams had Joop EDT & Shower gel at £16 from £32 so got me 2 of those as well


----------



## danwel

R7KY D said:


> I went old school with the Fahrenheit couple weeks ago . Also got the deodorant spray , Then yesterday Debenhams had Joop EDT & Shower gel at £16 from £32 so got me 2 of those as well


Yeah my mum asked and I figured I'd go old school too lol. Smells as awesome as I remember from at least 10 years plus ago


----------



## rf860

Got Hermes Voyage for Xmas and it's lovely. Nice and fresh.


----------



## NelsonS

Any by Hugo Boss for me.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

My favourites are;

Hugo Boss - Boss
Armani - Black Code
Paco Rabanne - 1million

:thumb:


----------



## scoTTV6

love these: all time favs:thumb:
Issey Miyake - Pour Homme
Jean Paul Gaultier - LE MALE 
Dolce & Gabbana - Pour Homme 
JOOP! - Homme
Chanel - Allure

nick.


----------



## Kyle 86

My favourites are

Joop thrill
D&G pour homme
Victor & rolf spice bomb


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Tom Ford.


----------



## Bungleaio

Gucci - made to measure.


----------



## Stokie

Any of the Zegna range, always get good comments when used


----------



## kings..

Prada luna rossa
gucci bleu
Chanel platinum
Gucci pour homme 2

These are my regular flavours!


----------



## Grant.

I am partial to an aftershave or 15, but I think my all time favourites are:

Paco Rabanne 1 Million
Marc Jacobs Bang
Burberry Touch


----------



## Ross

Trying some Calvin Klein Crave and Drakkar Noir


----------



## GNshaving

A few i love 

Cool Water
Joop
A Men 
Capt Fawcett's Eau Perfum 
Chanel Platinum Egoist
YSL Opium
1 million


----------



## DMH-01

Added Marc Jacobs - Bang Bang to the collection.


----------



## Ross

Correction Giorgio Beverly Hills Red instead of the Noir


----------



## davelincs

Bungleaio said:


> Gucci - made to measure.


Our lass bought me this and the deodorant for Christmas , excellent


----------



## GNshaving

Just a heads up i get a lot of my stuff from here. Really good service and some great prices! 
http://www.allbeauty.com/productListing.php?category=2


----------



## gaz_vxr

Added Dior Homme to Tom Ford, Marc Jacobs Bang and Spicebomb.


----------



## Ross

I am interested in the Spicebomb,heard lots of good things about it.


----------



## bigmac3161

Just me but it's really overpowering


----------



## Wingnuts

my favourites are 1 Million and D&G The One but the other half loves Armarni Aqua di gio on me


----------



## MJT

Used up xmas gift vouchers and bought Ralph Lauren Polo Red and Bvlgari Man Extreme


----------



## rf860

Ross said:


> I am interested in the Spicebomb,heard lots of good things about it.


I've got it, but have went right off it. As someone else said, it's quite strong and I think it's quite difficult to match it to an occasion if that makes sense.


----------



## organisys

Have a browse on basenotes.net


----------



## BrummyPete

Davidoff Adventure is my latest aftershave that I like


----------



## Ross

Gone for CK Shock,Giorgio Beverly Hills Red and Drakkar Noir ready for another trip to Orkney next week :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

I don't think you can beat Brut the best scent going for me.


----------



## organisys

gaz1000rr said:


> Vera wang


Tried this, and all I got was generic soap / hairspray!

Currently likeing

Paul Smith Sunshine - daytime

Tom Ford - Noir de Noir - nights out.


----------



## Turkleton

My list at the moment, some good, some not so!

1 Million
Spicebomb
Diesel - Only the Brave
A&F - Fierce
Givenchy - Gentlemen Only
David Beckham - Essence
Lacoste - Grey
Tommy Hilfiger - Summer Cologne 08
Superdry Blue + Black

Struggling to find much else when I've got 'plenty' already!


----------



## GNshaving

We have this one on offer this week. I love it as its a different smelling scent!
Captain Fawcett's chosen Fougère* which travelled with him on his numerous expeditions, has been loyally re-blended and is now available for the first time in over a century. Discover fresh top notes of bergamot and mandarin yielding to an exotic spicy thread of cardamon and coriander, displayed against a backdrop of vanilla, sandalwood & moss.

A truly inspired & sophisticated gentleman's fragrance that doffs its hat to the resolute plant hunters of yesteryear.

A robust glass flask style bottle with pump atomiser ensures a most precise delivery.

50ml ℮ 1.7floz
http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/capt-fawcetts-eau-de-parfum/


----------



## xedbot

I tend to swap between:

- Chanel Blue
- Clinique Happy


----------



## Wilco

Thread revival time. I've recently being buying quite a few fragrances and doing a lot of reading online before buying. So what's your choice at the moment or something different that you'd recommend? (waits for everyone to post Sauvage)


----------



## Rainbow

My current favourites for the hot months are Dsquared Potion and D&G Light Blue.


----------



## tyreman

Treated myself to a bottle of Dior leather oud for nights out,lasts for over 12 hours on me !


----------



## J306TD

The one in currently using is Diesel Only the brave

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Cookies

Mrs Cooks keeps replenishing my supply of Versace Dreamer, and quite a few people have commented that it's a nice aftershave. 

I like the smell of it too btw lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

I keep getting comments at work how nice mine is every time I wear Dior Homme Sport


----------



## MDC250

Different ones for different occasions/times of the day.

Favourites which keep coming back to at the minute are Gucci Guilty and Carolina Herrera 212 VIP.

Hugo Boss...Bottled, Night and Sport are regulars as is EA He and Diamonds.

I'm very decisive


----------



## asspur96

Micheal Kors 

Marc Jacobs 

Fendi


----------



## Caledoniandream

Yves Saint Laurent Opium
Channel Allure sport

For some retro Old Spice

But what works for one person, stinks on another person, somebody gave me a bottle of Fahrenheid, is smells like derv on me.


----------



## PugIain

I'm currently on Blue Stratos


----------



## danwel

Surely no one has Joop ?? Has to be the worst fragrance ever !!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Joop is for school kids lol/

Currently using 
Tom Ford Noir
One million intense

Next one for me is Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb


----------



## Smithy225

Current collection

Tom Ford neroli portofino
Gucci guilty black
Armani le male
Boss night
Chanel bleu 
Armani aqua di gio parfum

And the daily after gym Ralph Lauren polo sport

I loved the viktor rolf spicebomb must get another bottle!! 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoony

Following on from my thread I've picked up some Creed fragrances. Got Abentus and Himalaya which I think are excellent.


----------



## BadgerJCW

Thierry Muggler Amen. The only aftershave I've worn that both ladies and guys have asked what it was.


----------



## Wilco

For those looking at spice bomb have a look at Bvulgari man in black if you can get a tester. Its similar to spice bomb but nicer in my opinion and far less common. Cheaper too.


----------



## danwel

My current 3 i am using are

Boss - The Scent
Jean Paul Gaultier - Le Male
CD - Fahrenheit 

trouble is, like detailing products they can last quite a while and before yo know it you end up with quite a few. I have cut mine down so that they actually get used and try to buy new when they are empty but it doesn't always work like that lol

Just out of interest, do anyone think aftershaves can go off if stored and not used that often?


----------



## Wilco

Yes they can. Either store them in their boxes or away from strong daylight if possible.


----------



## danwel

Wilco said:


> Yes they can. Either store them in their boxes or away from strong daylight if possible.


Cheers for that


----------



## Liam85

Creed Aventus is my go to one these days for nights out. Nothing comes close to this.

Chanel Allure Homme Sport
Terre d'Hermes
Yves Saint Laurent -La Nuit De L’Homme
212 Sexy Men
JPG Le Male

Too many to ention but they would be some of my favourites.


----------



## Starbuck88

Armani Code - The original one, always gets mentioned how nice I smell when I have some on.


----------

